# Leveling kit on your pickup?



## Quackrstackr (Jan 21, 2011)

Anybody here done it? Just wondering how many miles you get before you begin to have ball joint issues, if you get any.

Thinking about putting a 2 1/2" on my truck. I hate the factory rake that Ford put on them from 2004 to 2007.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 23, 2011)

I did it on the front of my 2006 Nissan Titan. I had it for about two years after that with no issues. I also took it to get a front end realignment and it was still good.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't say for sure on that truck, but I've found most of the IFS front suspension trucks, the issues you hear about are grossly exaggerated.

A bunch of the IFS problems you 'hear about' stem from the original IFS trucks from GM. When the guys went from solid axles to those they had problems with the balljoints, wheel bearings and CV joints. And you know how things spread...I knew a guy who's cousin's uncles brothers wifes uncle had a truck fall apart.

The issues with the IFS trucks is that the balljoints, CV's and other parts wear out. It has little to do with the leveling kits.


----------



## jixer (Jan 23, 2011)

Started out with new ball joints, but mine is lifted 2" in the front for the last 15000 miles. Mostly driving with heavy mud tires and steel rims. Its a Dakota, with a torsion bar front end. You have to be careful the control arms dont ride on the bumpstops, thats when the balljoints want to get ripped out of the socket. If its a kit (im thinking spring spacer for that truck) It should be ok, but imo balljoints, u-joints and tie rod ends dont ever last the life of the truck anyway.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 16, 2011)

Leveling kit, new wheels and tires finished up last night. I really like the way it turned out. It looks like a completely different truck (and these pictures do it no justice. I snapped them this morning before work after 4 hours of sleep)


----------



## bcritch (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks real nice man......


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 16, 2011)

That's sweet!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 17, 2011)

SWEET!!!! My nephew did that to his Ford Truck and added a Cat back Borla exhaust system.


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 17, 2011)

shamoo said:


> SWEET!!!! My nephew did that to his Ford Truck and added a Cat back Borla exhaust system.



I put a Magnaflow on mine a couple of years ago. Now that the truck sits higher, you can actually see that high polished SS muffler. :LOL2: 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 17, 2011)

How much do those kits run? Truck looks sweet by the way.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 17, 2011)

The Autospring kit like I installed is $69 for the painted unit, $10 more for powdercoated.

There is a billet aluminum unit manufactured by Hellbent Steel for $79 but they didn't have the size that I wanted.

Beware the $100+ units. All these things are, are spacer discs and most of those expensive units are even made out of plastic. You just pay big $ because they come from the popular offroading companies with the big names.

I'll post some before/after pics in a bit to show you what a difference it makes.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks great Quacker.....

I wish I could afford to drive my truck every day. Gas mileage really eats into my budget. I get short weekend trips and of course any time I pull the boat. Maybe I'll treat myself to a ride tomorrow. :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine mostly gets driven during hunting season, hauling the boat or just trips into town to treat myself. :lol: 

The wife and I carpool to work in our Escape and I have an old '98 Malibu that she bought before we got married with 166k miles on it that I drive to work when our schedules conflict. I did drive the truck in to work yesterday and didn't notice the gas hand moving much more than it did before I put the tires on there. I bought a tuner for it as well so maybe it will be close to a wash on the gas mileage. [-o< 

Here are some progression photos of what it looked like fresh from the dealership, then after the leveling kit was installed.


----------



## DuraCraft (Feb 17, 2011)

Quack, that looks great - good job! Now, you got me to thinking about my '02 F150 2 wheel drive; I wonder how it would work out?? And, Fender, I'm like you, don't drive mine as much as I would like because of the gas prices. On a different note, I found one gas station here that has non ethanol gas, which I hear is better, and maybe even a tad better mileage. I just filled up with it, so I might see some difference.

Ok Quack, I like yours!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 17, 2011)

Guys put them on 2 wheel drives all of the time. I think it just makes the truck look better without such an aggressive rake.

Trucks didn't used to have that much rake. I know why they all do it now, though... to increase their payload ratings for advertising.

You really don't need that much unless you're hauling 700lbs of gravel in the back of your truck every day. I got a kit that still left me some rake instead of going dead level because I do still use the truck for truck purposes.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 17, 2011)

Quackrstackr said:


> Leveling kit, new wheels and tires finished up last night. I really like the way it turned out. It looks like a completely different truck (and these pictures do it no justice. I snapped them this morning before work after 4 hours of sleep)



that sir is one sexy truck


----------



## screwballl (Feb 17, 2011)

The IFS problems people hear about relate pretty much to rough and rutted off-road trails that it typically is not good to run a boat trailer down anyways, or else they are running the rough trails too hard even without a trailer. Otherwise for normal road and reasonable gravel/dirt roads, there should not be a problem.


----------



## lswoody (Feb 17, 2011)

A 2.5" lift shouldn't gve youany reall problems unless you just get crazy with your drivng.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 17, 2011)

Always thought having the back end higher made it more aggressive looking. Like the stance of Sonic the hedgehog or the roadrunner about to take off :lol:

Actually though about lifting the back up of my jimmy up so its a little above level when towing my boat, and level when towing my utility trailer.


As for the Sierra thats in the near future, thatll be lifted all around. Rednecking it up.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 17, 2011)

Even my 2004 Durango is that way... but considering when I have the camper hooked up it is level, that is all I need. The boat is so light it barely moves it the rear.


----------

